# what's the most vascular steroid that you know of?



## BUCKY (Jan 3, 2012)

answer only if you're knowledgeable about steroids. I did my re-search and found that Anavar is one of the most vascular steroid. I didn't find much on others. I guess the weaker the steroid, the more vascular it is?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2012)

You should try NeoVar ... That shit gets you jacked!


----------



## Beefcakester (Jan 3, 2012)

Eq?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone knows where Bucky lives so I can go and bitch slap him?


----------



## tbird2 (Jan 3, 2012)

bleach taken intravenously. really makes your veins pop.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 3, 2012)

Gh and anavar. You've done tons and tons of research on it. You should know.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it was diet and exercise that got you lean enough to be vascular.


----------



## grotto72 (Jan 3, 2012)

anything is possible in your imagination. now go to bed and dream about being the most vascular guy in the world because thats all you are...just another fucking dreamer


----------



## rc771 (Jan 3, 2012)

gee you must have done your research


----------



## rage racing (Jan 3, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> answer only if you're knowledgeable about steroids. I did my re-search and found that Anavar is one of the most vascular steroid. I didn't find much on others. I guess the weaker the steroid, the more vascular it is?


 Dude, your still fucking here?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Diet is the key.If you are heavier then i dont see haow anything can get you that way.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 3, 2012)

*?*

How can gear be vascular? wtf   Gear might make you vascular if you don't have a gallon of water under the fascia!


----------



## init2winit (Jan 3, 2012)

everyone always told me EQ, eq did nothing for me, Tren seems to but I know its just because it got me lean and the leaner I am the more vascular


----------



## BigBird (Jan 3, 2012)

hmmmm, large doses of Anadrol will make you ridiculously vascular........


----------



## GMO (Jan 3, 2012)

Low bodyfat...


----------



## 9mm (Jan 3, 2012)

Get some estrogen you little troll it will make your chest pop,


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 3, 2012)

I find that Viagra works best for me.
Makes my Penis look like a road map !!!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 3, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> answer only if you're knowledgeable about steroids. I did my re-search and found that Anavar is one of the most vascular steroid. I didn't find much on others. I guess the weaker the steroid, the more vascular it is?


 

Try Meth...

That shit will cut you all up...


----------



## kboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Low body fat to began but also this can help you. It's not a steroid but I read that supplements that contain 50-100 mg of aescin ( the active ingredient in horse chestnuts) twice per day, between meals can  help you. Horse chestnut has been shown to reduce water retention,thinning the skin and lessening the chance that excess water could obscure hard-won muscle mass and it also strengthens veins. That may not sound impressive, but it can increase how well they're seen through the skin and reduce the amount of fluid that escapes from them. Yes veins are porous and fluid can scape from the bloodstream into the body. Less fluid in the veins reduces their bulge,and more fluid in the body can smooth you out, exacerbating the effect of water retention.


----------



## boss (Jan 3, 2012)

Drinking your own piss.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 5, 2012)

Equipoise?



Beefcakester said:


> Eq?


----------



## kboy (Jan 5, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> Equipoise?



Yes


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tren hands down


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 6, 2012)

9mm said:


> Get some estrogen you little troll it will make your chest pop,


 
hahahahaha.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

Go to the gas station. Dont forget to bring a quarter k. Then in the parking lot usually near the dumpster but if not there then look around, you will see an air pump. Crank that fucker up to 85psi pop the lever a couple times make sure shes really pumpin. Now drop your pants and insert the business end up your ass and hammer down that trigger. I promise veins will be poppin like orville redenbacher


----------



## ExLe (Jan 6, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Go to the gas station. Dont forget to bring a quarter k. Then in the parking lot usually near the dumpster but if not there then look around, you will see an air pump. Crank that fucker up to 85psi pop the lever a couple times make sure shes really pumpin. Now drop your pants and insert the business end up your ass and hammer down that trigger. I promise veins will be poppin like orville redenbacher


 






YouTube Video


----------



## J.thom (Jan 6, 2012)

diet and cardio maybe? lol


----------



## njc (Jan 6, 2012)

If you really wanna get serious about getting huge OP I reccomend injections with crushed up anavar tablets mixed with skim milk into the head of your penis with an 18 gauge needle.  The main vein of the body makes its course throught the tip of the penis there and it leads to the other veins causing a MASSIVE pump.  If you can deal with the pain it is WORTH IT.  Try EOD injections to see how you react and then move to ED pinnings if you respond to it well.


----------



## creep (Jan 6, 2012)

The answer you'll get off hand from most people will be eq. But testosterone by itself will make u more vascular the longer you're on it, along with anything else. All the guys I know that have been cruising on test for 5-10yrs all got piplines


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 6, 2012)

i love reading BUCKY'S threads. i get a good ab workout from laughing so much!


----------



## dgp (Jan 6, 2012)

Who gives a fuck? Try a rubber band around your arm.  I hear that???s a great way to find vein.


----------

